# Our form videos



## Zeny (May 31, 2018)

There are many taiji masters and senior students among us. Let’s share our form videos. I’ll walk the talk and start with my own video.

This is me doing section 1 of the Cheng Man Ching 37 form at Kuching, Sarawak in 2018.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 31, 2018)

Do you try to move your body according to your breathing? For your speed, it seems that you will need multiple inhales or multiple exhales for each and every move.


----------



## Zeny (May 31, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Do you try to move your body according to your breathing? For your speed, it seems that you will need multiple inhales or multiple exhales for each and every move.


No, my breathing is done naturally and independent of my movement.


----------



## Zeny (Jun 6, 2018)

This is section 1 of my simplified Yang Shao Hou form at Kuching, Sarawak in 2018.


----------



## Zeny (Jun 6, 2018)

Opps, I’m removing this latest video as I missed an important step. So blur. Will redo when I’m in the mood.


----------



## ChenAn (Jun 7, 2018)

Short fragment of xinjia yilu
Waring: don’t fall a sleep lol







And repost of erlu fragment posted earlier in different thread (to keep thing organized)


----------

